# Sound Suddenly Went Off on TV



## helpmeplze (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm house-sitting for my friend, and while I was using the TV, flipping through the channels, the sound died but the picture is still on and working well. It's not muted, and the volume isn't working. The button on the remote I think I might of pushed is the "TV Input" and when I push it, the screen goes dark and goes through the various input options. At the time, I was only using the Direct TV remote which as far as I knew didn't affect sound. I don't know what happened, I went through the sound settings, and changed everything and put it back and nothing happened. Still no sound. I'm not sure what I did. Everything except the sound is working. Can someone please help me??


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

HI and welcome to TSG.

Does the TV have any other signal sources, like a DVD player, connected to it? If so, does the sound work for them?


----------



## helpmeplze (Jul 30, 2009)

The TV has a built in DVD player, and the sound and picture are both working on it.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

That kind of eliminates the problem being with much of the sound hardware in the TV.

Maybe if you post the brand and model number of the TV and the model number of the DirecTV receiver, someone here may be able to help with making sure you have the configuration menu selections right in both units.


----------



## helpmeplze (Jul 30, 2009)

Before I post all that, would it of been possible for me to change that with the remote, when I only pushed like three buttons? Or is that what happened? I just totally screwed it up? Well, the brand and model name of the TV are: RCA and its a Scenuim. I don't know where all the model numbers and everything are though. 

But, is it safe to assume that its not broken completely because it still had sound for the DVD?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, you are probably safe to assume that no hardware is broken but some setting got changed on the TV or receiver to mute or change the audio input or output type settings. We have a couple of different DirecTV receivers at home and I can not recall if they have any option to mute the sound output.


----------



## helpmeplze (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh man that is so good to know that I didn't break their TV, hopefully. So should I just try messing around with the settings some more to see if anything changes?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

helpmeplze said:


> So should I just try messing around with the settings some more to see if anything changes?


That might be a good choice. Are you also taking care of any dogs or cats at their place? If so, you can always blame one of them for stepping or laying on the remote and killing the sound.


----------



## helpmeplze (Jul 30, 2009)

Thats perfect! They have two dogs and ones always in you lap when you watch TV. Ha, I'll save that for a last ditch effort. Thanks for the help, by the way!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

helpmeplze said:


> Thanks for the help, by the way!


You're welcome. :up:
Hope you figure out the menu settings and the pooch doesn't get the blame.


----------



## helpmeplze (Jul 30, 2009)

I haven't gotten it fixed, and they're coming back tomorrow. I'm up a creek here. I need some serious help. Any other ideas?


----------



## helpmeplze (Jul 30, 2009)

I just plugged in headphones to see if I could hear out of them. I couldn't. There was a buzzing noise, does that mean its muted, or there is no sound at all? Ugh. This is frustrating.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Not sure what else to suggest.

If you can get behind the equipment check how the audio gets from the receiver to the TV and make sure the plugs are all fully inserted.

Then make sure that the TV set-up menu shows that the correct audio input jacks are used when selecting the receiver as the video source. Lastly, see if the receiver has any kind of set-up menu that may turn different audio outputs on and off.


----------

